# Frank Juarez Shamrock Training Seminar??



## KY23 (Jun 4, 2003)

Has anyone seen this Seminar?  Is it worth $44?

Here is a link to the video tape:

http://sherdog.bigstep.com/item.jhtml?UCIDs=894902|1224210&PRID=904776


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KY23 _
> *Has anyone seen this Seminar?  Is it worth $44?
> 
> Here is a link to the video tape:
> ...



I haven't seen his tapes but I have seen him. I'm sure his tapes are decent and covers some wide range of topics 
(This tape includes: Submission holds (armbars, heel hooks, toe holds, kneebars, etc) 
Submission escapes 
Submission combinations 
Takedowns 
Training and stretching drills ),

 I think the $44 is a good investment.:asian:


----------

